# LEARN TO DIVE - $99!!!



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Until further notice, MBT Divers is offering $99 Scuba classes. Because this is well below our costs, and we can't afford to lose <U>too</U> much, the only catch is you have to buy snorkelingequipment(Mask Fins, Snorkel, Booties) at MBT- with the regular full student discount of course.

What makes our offer unique and the best on the Gulf Coast? 

This same deal that has made MBT the leading dive training center in the USA! Price is for the full course - tuition, books, DVD's, SCUBA Equipment Rentals, Dives, Air Fills, Admin and Card fees - IT'S ALL INCLUDED! NO EXTRA OR SURPRISE ADD ONS!

We're not asking our instructors to sacrificepay or time so that we can offer this price,so you'll get the same top quality instruction that MBT Divers is famous for! We aren't increasing equipment prices and wereSTILL GIVING STUDENT DISCOUNTS on the required snorkeling equipment and ALL OTHER PURCHASES!!

Full Internationally recognized open water SCUBA certification - not just an "introductory" class

Classes start every Tuesday evening.

No scheduling limitations.

No need to bring your own buddy so there'sno need to rely on "finishing the class at the same time", whatever that means.

No penalties for missed classes.

No rules as to how or when you start or complete the course - need a year or more? NO PROBLEM!

From out of the area and need academic materials shipped out to you? - NO PROBLEM!

Already have snorkeling equipment? Your course is only$149!

AlreadySCUBA Certified? We've got $99 NITROX classes too!

I honestly don't know how long this special will run.

Need more info or want to schedule a class? Call the Shop at (850) 455-7702 or come by at 3920 Barrancas Ave in Pensacola!

Jim Phillips

MBT Divers Inc.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Let's get the party started! I'm excited for this new program at MBT! Get it while it's hot!!


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Awesome deal!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Man this sounds like a good dealand a great opportuinity to get open water or nitrox..Where was the $99 advanced trimix class when I needed it??????

Good luck guys.....


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I want to take the Nitrox class.. What are the requirements and when do they start? My wife wants to get certified also, will they be at or around the same time? She's being silly about it, she's a little nervous and wants me to be there which is goofy but if the classes were close together I may just give in.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The Nitrox class is normally offered every week on monday nights. If you need another day, we canusually work it out.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

If your thinkin about it jarhead...you really oughta jump on it! Thatrs half price!


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Let us know if you wanna do a $99 Rescue Diver class too!!!

Thats a GREAT deal yall!! You need to jump on board now! I think thats what I paid 10 yrs ago when I got certified! Couldn't have spent$99, and got as much out of what I did, doing anything else!


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, I want to but I don't have a whole lot of dives and haven't logged any since being certified. They only give you 5 pages to log dives with and I keep forgetting to pick up more until I get back on the boat from a dive and pull out the book to log the dive and it's full.. Don't you have to log like 25 dives to get into Nitrox?


----------



## mtem (Sep 16, 2008)

I took the nitrox class last night, you do not need a specific number of logged dives. I would recommend it, it was an interesting and fun class at a reduced price!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

No required amount of dives for Nitrox. Lotta guys take it when they get there OW cert.


----------

